# 5" comet goldfish to rehome, Houston, TX



## Texas transplant (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone in my area of Houston with a goldfish pond, or large aquarium.
This 5" comet is only about 5 months old and is in perfect health, my facilities are just too small for him (had no idea he would grow so big and so fast).

I'm in the Montrose/River Oaks area of Houston, TX

My email is: [email protected]

I'm not looking to sell him, just want to find him a large new home.


----------

